# Indesign - Exportieren als pdf in den Vollbildmodus



## alex1111s (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits!
 Ich sitz hier schon seit Stunden....
*mein ziel*: Eportieren eines Dokuments aus InDesign als pdf. Dieses soll im Adobe Reader dann im *vollbildmodus *erscheinen.
 Exportieren ist klar aber wie ich den Vollbildmodus erzwinge ohne im Reader Strg + L zu drücken?
 Anyone please!
 Danke euch 
 Best alex


----------



## alextsch (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo Alex,

du musst einfach das PDF im Acrobat Professional und dann auf den kleinen Pfeil rechts oben (siehe 1. Bild) klicken, dann "Dokumenteigenschaften" anwählen, dann in dem Öffendem Fenster ein Häkchen bei (siehe 2. Bild) "Im Vollbildmodus öffnen" setzen.

Nochmal speichern, dann klappt das auch im Adobe Reader.

mfg


----------



## alex1111s (4. Februar 2005)

alextsch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Alex,
> 
> du musst einfach das PDF im Acrobat Professional und dann auf den kleinen Pfeil rechts oben (siehe 1. Bild) klicken, dann "Dokumenteigenschaften" anwählen, dann in dem Öffendem Fenster ein Häkchen bei (siehe 2. Bild) "Im Vollbildmodus öffnen" setzen.
> 
> ...


 Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! 
Ich habe leider kein Adobe Professional. 
Habt ihr noch einen anderen Tipp? 
Und - das pdf muss sich auf allen anderen Computern ebenfalls im Vollbildmodus öffnen.
Danke 
best alex


----------



## alextsch (4. Februar 2005)

Dann geht das leider nicht. Wenn es nur ein pdf ist kann ich dir das umwandeln. 

Es öffnet sich auch auf allen Computern im Vollbildmodus, wenn man es so einstellt.


----------



## alex1111s (4. Februar 2005)

Hmm - geht leider nicht - sind Bewerbungen, die sich immer wieder ändern - je nach Adresse...
Aber ich dank dir vielmals. 
Ich kenne mich nicht so aus - wäre es mit Distiller oder Premiere möglich ein InDesign Format zu öffnen und dann das gewünschte ziel zu erreichen - pdf im Vollbildmodus?
Best alex


----------



## alextsch (4. Februar 2005)

no way, du kannst das nur im Acrobat einstellen. Premiere is nur für Video, d.h. es würde dann halt Pixeldatenausgeben. Und der Distiller kann außer mit .ps, .eps und .prn-Dateien nix mit z.B. InDesign-Daten anfangen. Du müsstest dann schon ein .ps über das Druckmenü rechnen, der Distiller kann aber eben auch kein Vollbild-Modus aktivieren. Mit Flash könntest du es noch versuchen. Da kann man glauch ich auch Vollbildmodus als Anzeigeziel angeben.


----------

